

Salaries in Silicon Valley - ultrasushi
http://riviteam.wordpress.com/2012/03/21/2011-software-engineering-salaries-in-silicon-valley/

======
veguss
Missing from the report is the salary range. From my limited data, it appears
the range is 100%. 80-170

